
AirAsia and its effusive founder give lesson in managing crisis - wglb
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/sns-bc-as--indonesia-plane-compassion-20150102-story.html
======
wglb
This is interesting because of the contrast with how the MH370 crisis, and the
Sony crisis has been handled.

